# Bootmanager Issues



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm having a weird bootmanager issue. I'm trying to install CM7 into a slot, but when I do (whether I create the slot or just wipe it) it installs unusually fast and it does not copy everything into the slot. I have tried erasing the whole thing and starting over, but It doesn't work. I do have another ROM running fine in slot 1, so i dont know what the issue is. I'd really rather not have to format my SD card. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

BUMP:

I figured out something, for anyone that wants to know. Installing an AOSP rom while in Sense doesn't work very well. And I have another issue...

Installing CM7 everything works just fine, data and all... MIUI on the other hand does not give me data. Everything works but data, I have tried numerous times to fix this and nothing works


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> BUMP:
> 
> I figured out something, for anyone that wants to know. Installing an AOSP rom while in Sense doesn't work very well. And I have another issue...
> 
> Installing CM7 everything works just fine, data and all... MIUI on the other hand does not give me data. Everything works but data, I have tried numerous times to fix this and nothing works


I don't use bootmanager, but I have seen quite a few people have issues going from Sense to AOSP. They were having freezes, also phone partitions not mounting properly. I have no clue why but it seemed to happen to people using Sense 3.5


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Yep it doesn't mount probably with sense as the host. I had to go to my cm7 partition in boot manager and install miui from there, but now I have no data in miui...


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

weird people keep complaining of no data in cm7 & miui because running liquid ive never had an issue.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> weird people keep complaining of no data in cm7 & miui because running liquid ive never had an issue.


just in boot manager?


----------

